# Can you say zucchini bread



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

Pulled this whopper out of the garden today. 4.5lbs zucchini.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Damn! Time to make some chocolate zucchini cake. A butt load of it.


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

heeeeyooooo! Let the "zucchini" jokes commence in 3...2...1....


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Zucchini bread is the only way I know of to consume it.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Zucchini bread is the only way I know of to consume it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's great in stir fry, and Japanese food.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Can you say ratatouille?


----------

